# FR: after school is finished



## Ala888

Is the stuff behind Apres de, infinitive or conjugated,

Je vais faire les courses apres lecole a fini ?
je vais faire les courses apres lecole finir


----------



## Guerric

Bonsoir,

On ne dit pas 'après de'.
_Je vais aller faire les courses après l'école_, tout simplement.


----------



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

Vous ne devez pas placer le verbe à la fin.

Je ferai les courses après avoir fini l'école.


----------



## doinel

Ou après le fin des cours.
Qui parle? Un enseignant ? Un élève?
_Après avoir fini l'école_ me donne l'impression que la personne en question arrête les études. Je me trompe?


----------



## Ala888

Je veux dire, quand l'ecole a fini chaque jour

Je vais le faire apres L'ecole a fini ?
i will do something after school is finished


----------



## Gulby

Je vais le faire après les cours. (=after classes)
Je vais le faire après l'école. (=after school, which can be heard as well as "once I finish my studies" than "tonight after classes")


----------



## Ala888

Mais es ce que c'est correcte?
*Je vais le faire apres L'ecole a fini ?*
et
cette phrase
*je vais le faire apres je l'ai achet**é*


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

If there are two different subjects in the sentence (_*Je *vais_..._*Les cours*_...), then use_ après que_ + indicative.

...._.__Je vais le faire après que les cours ont fini_ (_après que l'école a fini_ sounds strange, as Doinel pointed out).

On the other hand, if there is only one subject for all of the verbs (_*Je *vais...*Je *l'ai acheté_), then use _après _(without _que_) + infinitive (or past infinitive).

....._Je vais le faire après l'avoir acheté._


----------



## Guerric

Oddmania said:


> ...._.__Je vais le faire après que les cours ont fini_


...de faire la vaisselle ?
On dit "Le cours est fini", pas "Le cours a fini". (ou alors avec un complément, par ex. : "Le cours a fini par me donner mal au crâne"...)


----------



## janpol

Je fais les courses après que les cours sont finis / après la fin des cours / après l'école / après la classe


----------



## Nebukadnezar

_"Je vais faire le vaiselle apres mes amies sont arrives
_[...]
correct would be
Je vais faire la(!) vaisselle *après que mes amies* *sont* arrivées


----------



## Nebukadnezar

As a matter of fact, in spoken language I would rather say

[...]
Je vais faire la vaisselle *après que  l'école* *soit terminée*

But in literary language you still use the indicative mode after "après que"


----------



## janpol

Après "après que", c'est l'indicatif que l'on emploie et non pas le subjonctif.


----------



## Nebukadnezar

[…]

*Note des modérateurs :* La question du mode suivant _après que_ a été déplacée vers le fil ad hoc ici.


----------

